# Toyota rav4



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

My wife is thinking about one. Does anyone have one? What do you think about it. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bluefarmer, Consumer Reports is very favorable towards the Rav4. Here is a link with partial ratings disclosure without subscribing.

Regards, Mike

https://www.consumerreports.org/cars/toyota/rav4/2018/overview


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

I bought one for my daughter earlier this year. It seems to be working out really well. I originally went in thinking of getting the LE model but bumped up to the XLE model as i thought it was the best buy for the money. I just bought a 4Runner for me and my wife......I really like it as well. Toyotas seem to be pretty good vehicles.

Neil


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

You might have her try a Honda CR-V also. My cousins wife bought one and he says it is very good.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Except for my hay truck all of our cars and trucks are Toyota. The 04 Camry has 350K on it and it is still going. The wife drives a Solara convertible ( it's what she wanted) and I drive a Tacoma. We looked at a Rav4 but decided now wasn't the time for us. I do believe you will be very happy with it Blue. Toyotas' are all we will ever drive.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just don’t buy the corolla matrix with a standard. The car went to over 500k km but I’m pretty handy at changing transmissions in them now.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a friend that's been running a Rav4 for the last 4 years. It has served him very well and he loves it. We have 3 Toyotas in the household with 543,000 combined miles. Very reliable and low maintenance vehicles.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Are you open to other brands? We just went through the process of buying a lightly used small AWD SUV and we looked at a bunch of them including Ford Escape, Honda CR-V, Rav-4, Nissan Rogue, and Mazda CX-5.
We brought home a 2015 Mazda CX-5. Gets great reviews. I drive it here and there and its a blast to drive! Very roomy for a small car. Great snow traction and actually fun to drive!
I thought the Honda and the Ford were the best of the bunch, but was considerably more expensive.


----------

